# Gay Exorcism



## Departure Song (Jun 25, 2009)

THE POWER OF BOOBS COMPEL YOU!

Sounds like a fun party.


----------



## Yarnchu (Jun 25, 2009)

...Oh wow. This...is indescribable, but I'll try anyways.

WHAT THE FUCK!? Who in their right mind gets a kid exorcised because he is gay? That would be like me shaving the hair of a monkey because I didn't like it's hair. It makes no sense WHAT-SO-EVER. Jesus-christ people, I know you don't believe a gay man's lifestyle is right, but exorcising a child because he is gay?

Ugh. Stupidity makes me sick.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Jun 25, 2009)

your mother father sucks cocks in hell


----------



## Yarnchu (Jun 25, 2009)

Who thinks we should start worshiping Satan? You know, the guy that DOESN'T shun gay people?


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Jun 25, 2009)

I don't worship anything so I choose my own rules, win-win!


----------



## goldenquagsire (Jun 25, 2009)

superyoshi888 said:


> Who thinks we should start worshiping Satan? You know, the guy that DOESN'T shun gay people?


fuck Satan, he's full of shit.

you people should be worshipping Almighty Cthulhu, He Who Sleeps at R'lyeh. eldritch abominations could pwn Satan any day. he's also got a liberal stance on homosexuals, drug use and japanese tentacle porn.

@topic: wow, fail.


----------



## Zuu (Jun 25, 2009)

I think LaVeyan Satanism is cool... but anyway, this is stupid but it doesn't surprise me in the least.


----------



## Elfin (Jun 25, 2009)

A.. gay.. exorcism.. to get rid of "homosexual demons"..
(This is the sound of me banging my head against the desk repeatedly)
I'm going to say the people doing this are completely insane, and leave it at that. I have no idea how else to respond..


----------



## ignore_this_acct (Jun 25, 2009)

This is horrible.  Just because people do stuff like this doesent mean  They will get rid of it.  Hitler never got rid of the jewish religion when he had the holicost


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Jun 25, 2009)

Pinestar said:


> This is horrible.  Just because people do stuff like this doesent mean  They will get rid of it.  Hitler never got rid of the jewish religion when he had the holicost


Er, I'm pretty sure Hitler also had a pretty decent gripe with the Jewish race and not just the Jewish religion.
And they're not comparable events :/


----------



## Doctor Jimmy (Jun 25, 2009)

The bible says homosexuals go to Hell. Nowhere did it say humans can send them there.

I hate hypocrites. Especially ones like these.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Jun 26, 2009)

It actually says men who have sex with men go to hell, which means that this kid probably didn't even 'risk' anything yet because I find it highly unlikely he'd gotten laid already :/


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Jun 26, 2009)

> I'm going to say the people doing this are completely insane


The saddest part is that they're probably completely sane. Just very, very, very wrong.


----------



## Harlequin (Jun 26, 2009)




----------



## mehwmew (Jun 26, 2009)

Haha, 'homosexual demons' ....XD ~EPICFAIL~ wtf. I thought *ill probably die for saying this* America was the land of the free. (i know lotsa people get lotsa things, but America is land of the freeifyouhavethemoneytopayforitandarenotgay. -headdesk- preistfail


----------



## Dinru (Jun 26, 2009)

There are few words. That is horrible... if their theology is, in fact, correct, they will be the ones to burn in hell. Live and let live.

Also, Misfile reference for the win. That is all.


----------



## goldenquagsire (Jun 26, 2009)

> This is horrible. Just because people do stuff like this doesent mean They will get rid of it. Hitler never got rid of the jewish religion when he had the holicost


huh

that is one of the quickest invocations of Godwin's Law that I've ever seen. O_o

also that is probably the most hilarious misspelling of "holocaust" ever.


----------



## Harlequin (Jun 26, 2009)

I prefer to call it the lollercaust because

i mean

if you don't joke about it it's just too sad :(


----------



## Dewgong (Jun 26, 2009)

this is rather sad. :/ 



goldenquagsire said:


> japanese tentacle porn


really~? :>


----------



## goldenquagsire (Jun 26, 2009)

> I prefer to call it the lollercaust because
> 
> i mean
> 
> if you don't joke about it it's just too sad :(


lolicaust!



> really~? :>


yup. about half of Cthulhu's holy book is just tentacle porn. after all, the guy did write it himself. :)


----------



## Zuu (Jun 26, 2009)

goldenquagsire said:


> lolicaust!


this inspires hilarious and horrible images 

as for Cthulhu, yeah he's great but you guys need to find a better something to worship

I mean just because he's a sea-soaked perversion of a cephalopod... wait no he's awesome


----------



## goldenquagsire (Jun 26, 2009)

> this inspires hilarious and horrible images


which the Japanese shall one day draw and animate and sell to sex-starved westerners living in their parents' basement.



> as for Cthulhu, yeah he's great but you guys need to find a better something to worship
> 
> I mean just because he's a sea-soaked perversion of a cephalopod... wait no he's awesome


exactly!

can Jesus make people go insane? can Muhammed make pods of whales flee in terror? can Buddha conquer the world through fear?


----------



## Tailsy (Jun 26, 2009)

Harlequin said:


>


sob sob

dammit, sinister hand


----------

